# Panasonic DMR - XW350: playable files?



## eastern32 (Nov 15, 2012)

Here is my problem:
I have downloaded avi files from the internet and burned them onto a DVD (Kodak DVD-R). Unfortunately the XW350 won't play the DVD, and shows the message that the DVD is incompatible. I checked the user manual and it states that the only video file type the player will support is DivX. So I assume the player won't support avi, only DivX, so I converted these files to DivX and burned them onto another DVD, but have the same problem - I get the message that the DVD is incompatible. 
To confuse the matter, I have other DVDs that have avi files that the player will support! So some DVDs with avi file will play, even though they are not supposed to, and a DVD with DivX files that should play, won't.
I have e-mailed and called Panasonic Support, but they can't solve the problem.
Anyone have a solution?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

First, what is the exact error that you are getting? My first thought when you say "DVD is incompatible", is the the DISC is NOT compatible. In other words, the player does not support the brand/type of DVD (not the content, the actual disc). Test with a different brand/type of disc...and use a quality media. For SL DVD, use Verbatim or Taio Yuden. For DL DVD, use Verbatim. After you know a quality media works properly, then you can experiment with other brands to see what works.

As for the media files, "avi" files should play fine. AVI is simply a container, the audio and video streams inside the container can vary greatly. Most DivX certified players have limited codec support. The specifics should be listed in the user manual. There are typically restrictions on the codec, resolution, bit rate, and audio type.

But based on the error, I'd say you have a media issue.


----------



## eastern32 (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks Dogg. 
It couldn't be a problem with brand/type of DVD. I have other files on the same brand/type of DVD that will play. And I have copied the same files onto another DVD in case it was a problem with the actual DVD, but it still gave me the same 'incompatible' message.
Assuming I can find the info about the codec, resolution, bit rate and audio type in the user manual, how would I know the files on the 'incompatible' DVD have the appropriate specifications?


----------



## eastern32 (Nov 15, 2012)

I should also add/clarify that I have tried the same files on a different DVD of the same brand/type, and also on a different brand/type of DVD, both without success.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

You can open the files with an info tool such as gSpot of MediaInfoPro.

If Panasonic doesn't list the specs, then you can confirm the specs of files that do work and note what is different.


----------

